# Interview: Sigma CEO Kazuto Yamaki



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 13, 2016)

```
<iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/194960739" width="728" height="410" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p><a href="https://www.cinema5d.com/interview-sigma-ceo-suggests-potential-video-shooting-cameras-in-future/https://www.cinema5d.com/interview-sigma-ceo-suggests-potential-video-shooting-cameras-in-future/">Cinema5D</a> had the opportunity on a recent trip to Japan to sit down with Sigma CEO Kazuto Yamaki and talk all things Sigma.</p>
<p><strong>Here is a rundown from <a href="https://www.cinema5d.com/interview-sigma-ceo-suggests-potential-video-shooting-cameras-in-future/https://www.cinema5d.com/interview-sigma-ceo-suggests-potential-video-shooting-cameras-in-future/">Cinema5D</a> of questions asked in this interview:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>00:17 – How was it to grow-up in a house with an enthusiastic father? (Mr. Michihiro Yamaki established the company in 1961 and passed away in 2012, at the age of 78).</li>
<li>01:29 – Can you please share with our audience your daily routine?</li>
<li>03:14 – How do you prioritise which mount and lenses to make?</li>
<li>04:01 – How easy was the decision to start making the Art line of high-quality lenses?</li>
<li>05:27 – In the past, Sigma lenses were considered affordable. Then you decided to hit the upper end of the market. What was the reason?</li>
<li>06:53 – In such a crowded market, Sigma is producing a high-quality stills camera that does not offer any video functionality. Why is that?</li>
<li>07:51 – Are you able to keep good sales is a declining market?</li>
<li>09:07 – Why did you decide to produce cine lenses?</li>
<li>09:57 – Where did people go? Why aren’t they buying lenses anymore?</li>
<li>10:26 – What would be your dream zoom lens?</li>
</ul>
<p>One of the most intriguing parts of the interview is at about the 7:40 mark where he talks about the possibility of Sigma producing a mirrorless camera with video capabilities.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 13, 2016)

Interesting Video. I've been very reluctant to purchase Sigma lenses after taking a bath when none of my 5 Sigma EOS compatible film lenses would work with Canon digital cameras, I paid $100 to have a new chip in one, the others were sold for peanuts.

It does sound like management is more committed to quality.


----------



## slclick (Dec 14, 2016)

I'd like to take this opportunity to personally thank him for the Sigma Art 50. Dayum.

(Now all my lenses are the same size as well, pancake and LB aside)


----------



## Ah-Keong (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks Sigma especially for the DC glass
18-35mm and 50-100mm. Hope to see a 10-16mm f/1.8 DC HSM | Art soon.

Hope more dream glasses (24-70mm, 70-200mm, Macro, etc) comes along and also their new DSLMirrorless body!!~

My Dream Glass is 85-135mm f/1.8 DG HSM | Art! OS would be great! ;D


----------



## MintChocs (Dec 14, 2016)

Love my 50 Art. I was very hesitant to buy it with all the AF issues on the forums but mine works well. It's so good to hear a CEO have the welfare of employees at its heart in this day and age. He comes across as a genuine person not one of those moronic PR people.


----------



## sanj (Dec 14, 2016)

6am to 8pm. So cool!!! Dedication.


----------



## Alex_M (Dec 14, 2016)

24-70 / 2.8 IS Art, 70-200 2.8 IS Sport are definitely coming and hopefully, by April 2017.
Sigma tested waters with new AF motor and algo before hiting the market with 85mm Art prime. Now that the AF consistency seems no longer an issue, Sigma can move on.
For the time being, I decided to re-purchase Sigma 35mm and 50mm Art primes to support Sigma business in Australia. Just waiting for the right time (Christmas sales ?) to hit the purchase button.



Ah-Keong said:


> Thanks Sigma especially for the DC glass
> 18-35mm and 50-100mm. Hope to see a 10-16mm f/1.8 DC HSM | Art soon.
> 
> Hope more dream glasses (24-70mm, 70-200mm, Macro, etc) comes along and also their new DSLMirrorless body!!~
> ...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 14, 2016)

Its companies like Sigma even if you don't buy their lenses to thank for keeping Canon on their toes when it comes to improving lenses, competition is good for everyone.


----------



## AlmostDecent (Dec 14, 2016)

He brings up a 'fast' 24-105 as a dream lens. Would a 24-105 f/2.8 be possible? Obviously it would be large and heavy, but how large and how heavy? If it weighed about 1.5kg like the typical 70-200 f/2.8, would you buy it and use it?


----------



## slclick (Dec 14, 2016)

AlmostDecent said:


> He brings up a 'fast' 24-105 as a dream lens. Would a 24-105 f/2.8 be possible? Obviously it would be large and heavy, but how large and how heavy? If it weighed about 1.5kg like the typical 70-200 f/2.8, would you buy it and use it?



I think large and heavy doesn't mean what it used to mean. We are (some of us) accustomed to pickle jar primes and wanting to handhold lenses which most certainly need a tripod foot for a good reason. Yeah, my camera would be sleeker and lighter without it's L plate but......


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 14, 2016)

AlmostDecent said:


> He brings up a 'fast' 24-105 as a dream lens. Would a 24-105 f/2.8 be possible? Obviously it would be large and heavy, but how large and how heavy? If it weighed about 1.5kg like the typical 70-200 f/2.8, would you buy it and use it?



Obviously they (both canon and sigma) already have problems making a really (optically) good 24-105/4. I wonder how difficult a corresponding 2.8 lens would be.

If it has as quality, say, between the 24-105 and the 24-70 2.8 I would love to have/use it....but I don't think we will ever see such a beast....


----------



## Policar (Dec 15, 2016)

Waiting a FF Foveon P+S. Sold the 5D and bought a DP Merill 2. Anyone looking for a sharp normal lens needn't look further. At small print sizes it has the look of a view camera and slide film, very sharp and clean.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Dec 15, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> 24-70 / 2.8 IS Art, 70-200 2.8 IS Sport are definitely coming and hopefully, by April 2017.
> Sigma tested waters with new AF motor and algo before hiting the market with 85mm Art prime. Now that the AF consistency seems no longer an issue, Sigma can move on.
> For the time being, I decided to re-purchase Sigma 35mm and 50mm Art primes to support Sigma business in Australia. Just waiting for the right time (Christmas sales ?) to hit the purchase button.



Exactly, with the Sigma USB dock to update the software/firmware in the glasses. I love the black glass on black body combination. 

Gonna save up and support Sigma by purchasing the Sigma 50-100mm. Thanks Sigma for taking the risk to develop DC glass for noobs like me! ;D


----------



## Ah-Keong (Dec 15, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> Its companies like Sigma even if you don't buy their lenses to thank for keeping Canon on their toes when it comes to improving lenses, competition is good for everyone.



Exactly! Thanks Sigma! 
Wake up Canon! I think its time to update the 85mm f/1.8, 100mm f/2 and the 135mm f/2L.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Dec 15, 2016)

AlmostDecent said:


> He brings up a 'fast' 24-105 as a dream lens. Would a 24-105 f/2.8 be possible? Obviously it would be large and heavy, but how large and how heavy? If it weighed about 1.5kg like the typical 70-200 f/2.8, would you buy it and use it?



I maybe wrong but the Sigma 24-105mm seems brighter to me than the Canon 24-105mm. Maybe the Sigma's t-stop is better?

In my opinion, I would like to have some kind of overlap say "35-85mm f/2 DG HSM | Dream" and then a say "85-135mm f/2 DG HSM | Dream".

Would the two duet weigh 3.0 kg? I would buy it!


----------



## Ah-Keong (Dec 15, 2016)

Policar said:


> Waiting a FF Foveon P+S. Sold the 5D and bought a DP Merill 2. Anyone looking for a sharp normal lens needn't look further. At small print sizes it has the look of a view camera and slide film, very sharp and clean.



I believe if they have sufficient resources, the sigma body with the new sensor would have potential like the Fujifilm.


----------



## Policar (Dec 15, 2016)

Ah-Keong said:


> Policar said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting a FF Foveon P+S. Sold the 5D and bought a DP Merill 2. Anyone looking for a sharp normal lens needn't look further. At small print sizes it has the look of a view camera and slide film, very sharp and clean.
> ...



I agree, FF Foveon should look as good at low ISO as Fuji MF. I'm so impressed by this camera.


----------

